# Game 12: San Antonio Spurs @ Golden State Warriors



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 23rd, 2005 - 9:30 PM (Central Time)*
*San Antonio Spurs (9-2)* @ *Golden State Warriors (7-5)* 


*Previous Meetings:*

N/A


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tony Parker (21.5 PPG - 5.6 APG - 3.2 RPG)
SG - Manu Ginobili (14.5 PPG - 4.4 RPG - 2.9 APG)
SF - Bruce Bowen (7.1 PPG - 3.3 RPG - 1.5 APG)
PF - Tim Duncan (21.7 PPG - 12.0 RPG - 3.2 APG)
C - Rasho Nesterovic (5.5 PPG - 4.0 RPG - 0.7 BPG)

*Reserves:*

G/F - Michael Finley (8.0 PPG - 3.8 RPG - 1.3 APG)
PG - Nick Van Exel (6.5 PPG - 2.0 APG - 1.5 RPG)
F/C - Robert Horry (6.1 PPG - 4.5 RPG - 1.3 APG)
C - Nazr Mohammed (3.6 PPG - 2.8 RPG)
F/C - Fabricio Oberto (2.7 PPG - 3.1 RPG)
G/F - Brent Barry (2.8 PPG - 1.0 RPG - 1.4 APG)
PG - Beno Udrih (1.8 PPG - 1.5 APG)


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Baron Davis (16.2 PPG - 8.7 APG - 4.5 RPG)
SG - Jason Richardson (22.4 PPG - 7.4 RPG - 2.2 APG)
SF - Mike Dunleavy (7.8 PPG - 3.7 RPG - 2.3 AST)
PF - Troy Murphy (15.3 PPG -8.8 RPG - 1.0 AST)
C - Adonal Foyle (3.9 PPG - 7.7 RPG - 2.1 BLK)

*Reserves:*

G - Derek Fisher (12.3 PPG - 3.4 APG - 2.8 RPG)
F/C - Chris Taft (3.0 PPG - 2.5 RPG)
F - Zarko Cabarkapa (3.7 PPG - 1.3 RPG)
PG - Aaron Miles (0.4 PPG - 1.2 APG)
G/F - Calbert Cheaney (1.1 PPG - 1.4 RPG)
F/C - Andris Biedrins (1.5 PPG - 2.2 RPG)
PG - Monta Ellis (0.0 PPG - 2.0 APG)
*G/F - Mickael Pietrus (10.5 PPG - 2.8 RPG)



Golden State is 4-2 at home this season, and we are 4-2 on the road, so this should be an evenly matched game. If I was a gambler I would put money down on the Spurs losing this game. I don't think Golden State is all that great of a team, but we aren't playing all that well either as of late, so that's going to bite us in this game. Golden State might be missing one of their best reserves in Mickael Pietrus, which hurts their depth because him and Fisher are the only two guys who play big minutes off the bench. Golden State loves to shoot threes and don't have much of a post game, so that's where they make-or-break themselves. We need to get better ball movement going, because that has disappeared over these last 3-4 games. That's mainly Parker's problem, because he sure is dribbling a lot and turning the ball over a lot too. I would like to see a steady dose of feeding Duncan all game long, but we seem to forget about him over the course of the game.

Prediction: Golden State 98, Spurs 90


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I was high on GState going into the season, and I like how they match up against us, but I think we win this one. I finally get to watch a game! My basketball season has been so tolling that I haven't been able to watch the last 3 or 4 games. Anyways, we should be able to easily exploit them in the post. Duncan can destroy Foyle and Murphy or any other post they throw our way. The match-up that is key for this game is the PG match-up.BDiddy should be able to take advantage of TP b/c of his size. I think that if he can hassle Parker a bit defensively then the Spurs will be out of synch offensively. Also Davis has a distinct advantage when Parker is guarding him. I think Bdiddy has a 30 point night. If that happens Jrich can't have a big night as well. Its gonna be close with GState having the advantage on the outside but I think Duncan pulls us through in this one.

Prediction:
Spurs 99
GState 94


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ThE RoC SOIlD PlAN To BeaT ThE WaRRioRS

take them serious- these warriors remind me some what of the sonics of last yr wich we had trouble with them, we need to treat this team like the mavs or heat. thats been our problem the whole season is getting to cocky in the gm.

rebound,rebound,rebound- we did a good job last gm on this and thats why we won. we cant let anything slip away

spread the floor on offense-this should also help us to make open 3s

keyplayer-parker

105 spurs
98 warriors

10-2 Go Spurs Go(be the first team to get double digits in the w spot)


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

pietrus has been a solid contributor lately for the warriors and will be missing tonight . i don't think that B.davis will take advantage of T.P and score alot . 

98-91 S.A!


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I'll go for a Spurs win, assuming Bruce will give Richardson a very hard time. TP and Baron might duel each other again, hopefully Timmay will school the frontcourt of GS big time. I smell a very huge performance from Duncan, something like 30+ pts 10+ rebs 5+ bocks and a *W*.

105 87 Spurs


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

You guys don't mind if I do a play by play do you?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> You guys don't mind if I do a play by play do you?


welcome it and ill be doing stuff also


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Cool, it's just that the clipper forum has their own play by play people lmao. Besides I got uCash on the Spurs tonight.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Cool, it's just that the clipper forum has their own play by play people lmao. Besides I got uCash on the Spurs tonight.


u becoming a spurs fan?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i wasnt gonna do play by play till half but dang were killing them, good job pop


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were just beating them so bad, this is how we are supposed to be playing this whole season. duncan is catching on fire


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im loving this


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow the announcer for the warriors said im sry thats traveling on parkers drive and they showed a replay and he counted 1,2 and said im sry thats traveling


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs up by 30 at half-time. And I was ganna put 30,000 points on this game too :nonono:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i no i was gonna bet everything i had on this gm and i was to late


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i no i was gonna bet everything i had on this gm and i was to late


How much you got?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> i no i was gonna bet everything i had on this gm and i was to late


around 40-45 thousand


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Can this game be any more lopsided?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> around 40-45 thousand


Ha I say! Ha! I've got nearly 2 mil


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey sorry, but I'm doing a play by play for clippers.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

parker is just killing the warriors and this gm is great. i now want to see manu do his thing a little bit. then get our starters some rest for fridays gm


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Ha I say! Ha! I've got nearly 2 mil


danggggggggggg you rich, hey best friend buddy old pow lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Good thing I'm not a psychic, right? 


Tony Parker has murdered Baron Davis all night long, and we are moving the ball around amazingly. Parker's got 26 points on 11/13 shooting, hot damn.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> danggggggggggg you rich, hey best friend buddy old pow lol


It won't let me donate remember?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Good thing I'm not a psychic, right?
> 
> 
> Tony Parker has murdered Baron Davis all night long, and we are moving the ball around amazingly. Parker's got 26 points on 11/13 shooting, hot damn.


Actually, Koko, you're like a reverse-psychic. Just about every prediction you've ever made about the spurs has been dead wrong :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we cant let them get in the 20s


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Is Popovich ever happy about how well the Spurs do? At the end of the 3rd quarter I swear he had a scowl on his face. Come on now...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Who was Murphy scoring most of his points against?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Who was Murphy scoring most of his points against?


Well, mostly on Duncan from what I saw. Murphy was facing him up and hitting jumpers and taking it to the rack on Duncan, but that's alright.


Pop said this was the best effort all season long, and no one can disagree. It feels good to see the Spurs play like they care, and hopefully they can keep that up. Manu, Parker, and Duncan were great tonight, and everything else fell into place.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Parker was great in this game. He had 26 points in 26 minutes and he had a nice 3:1 assist to turnover ratio for the game. I was really impressed with Parker in this game. Also, Bowen hit 4 out 5 from three's. He has just been amazing from the 3pt arc this season. Oh and Nazr and Rasho both had pretty nice games for themselves. Nazr had 10-10 and Rasho had 8-4 and 3 blocks. I wish they could play that way all the time.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Parker really had some kick *** moves in this game. 


It's too bad he hasn't learned how to shoot free throws, because he could be averaging 22+ per game pretty easily.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Parker really had some kick *** moves in this game.
> 
> 
> It's too bad he hasn't learned how to shoot free throws, because he could be averaging 22+ per game pretty easily.


its getting better as well as his midrange jumper. by the end of the yr i think he will be averaging 22 plus. by the way did parker have a better 3 ball in his first 2 seasons, cause to me it seems like that


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

In his first couple of seasons he was at least a mediocre 3 point shooter, and you would figure that he would have improved on that instead of getting worse. That's alright though, his choice not to shoot 3 pointers is reflected in his FG%.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

His 3pt shot has gotten subsequently worse each year he has been in the NBA.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It's a good thing he's extremely quick, or he wouldn't be too much of a NBA player with a bad free throw and 3 point stroke.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I wish Parker would learn to consistently hit the outside shot. He would dominate the league then.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> I wish Parker would learn to consistently hit the outside shot. He would dominate the league then.



At least give me 70-75% free throw shooting. He doesn't have to be Ray Allen from the three point line, but he does have to at least be a decent free throw shooter and not a horrible one. He's getting to the line more than ever now, so it's enough of these 4/8 and 3/7 nights from the free throw line. Actually, besides Parker and of course Bowen, the team is shooting extremely well from the line.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I read an interview of him lately where he stated that he has improved his 2 pt shooting during the summer thanks to his personnal trainer but that it would take more time to fix his three point shooting . By the end of the season may be we will start seeing a difference . But as for now , it 's IMO a sign of maturity that he realizes that he has to play *his game* and to rely firstly on what he does well and that he does not necessarily has to shoot threes to be succesful . Now he would certainly be a better player with a descent stroke from 3 , but he works on it and hopefully , it will show in his game sooner or later .

He really want an all star selection this year .. he is really focused . he knows that it won't come easily and that he needs to remain constent through the entire season in order to get the recognition from the public , but he has changed his game , and until now these changes seem to be relevant .


----------

